# Just a FYI,,,,, feeder creek perch.



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Years back, I posted pics of 'AFTER ICE OUT, FULL COOLERS' of perch, then the crappies came , then the white bass & cats come.

I'd just like to remind you guys to take some time & try ALL of the little feeder creeks (& pipe crossings) that flow into the Rivers & lakes, this time of year.
I wasn't able to get out last year with my friends, so they were kind enough to SEND ME JUST SOME OF THEIR PICTURES,,,,, N E Ohio,,,,,, using small pieces of WORMS behind a slip egg!
Check this out;
(& NO black dots!)




















LOL,,, How's that for BBs !? ;>)


----------



## viking (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey Jerry I hope you can get out with them this year it would be a shame to let them have all the fun.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Whoa, nice. I remember some of those posts. I couldn't quite figure it out though. 

What draws them? Trying to get upstream to spawn? Bait?

Can you give me a "for instance" (not any of your spots)?
Like I should be looking at any little feeders that flow into some of those coves at LaDue, or the back end of Magadore
behind CLR?

I'm not asking for any of your spots, just trying to figure out where I should be looking.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

After ice out they are ready for spawning, I’d look for feeders - warmer water- and weeds if possible, they dump their eggs on vegetation or wood. I’m going to hit a few spots I know of. A couple at ladue and mogadore. But ladue perch aren’t that big if I remember. Mogadore are better. Just finding them is the trick.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks. That gives me an idea to where to be looking. Probably venture out on Patty's Day with the wife.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

That’s the trouble now, what to go for this month. Steelhead, perch, pike. I’m going for all them in that order this coming week. .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

1.) Perch. 'Cause there ain't none in Erie, lol.
2.) Steel. For fun.


----------



## ScumFrog (Feb 27, 2006)

Found me sumuh that there yeller gold a couple days ago. 😋😋


----------



## robertwyochik (11 mo ago)

By


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

viking said:


> Hey Jerry I hope you can get out with them this year it would be a shame to let them have all the fun.



LOL,,,, Phone calls were made just 2 days ago,,,, I'm dodging Dr appointments!! Surgery in 2 weeks. :<(
we're just waiting for creek water to drop AGAIN,,, & 2-3 days of 50*!!
WORMS should be back out & crawling,,, say WED-FRI. ;>)


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

creekcrawler said:


> Whoa, nice. I remember some of those posts. I couldn't quite figure it out though.
> 
> * Trying to get upstream to spawn.
> 
> ...


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

ScumFrog said:


> Found me sumuh that there yeller gold a couple days ago. 😋😋
> View attachment 484760



Oh Ya,,,, just enough for a BIG SAMMMICH!

& look at those plump eggy bellies,,,, still a bunch of time left! ;>)

Minnows or worms?

Thanks


----------



## ScumFrog (Feb 27, 2006)

Worms. I think they’re just getting started. I let go more than I kept cuz they were big momma’s totally engorged with eggs


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

This is always one of my favorite subjects to follow this time of year. I have a couple spots in mind off my home lake near Columbus,just never timed it right. 
I did happen to hit the main branch of a creek saterday before last. When the saugeye fishing is slow I have a slack water spot with some scattered tree trunks and a few weeds and rocks scattered through out it. In the past I normally just keep my self busy here with dink gills,crappie,an bass but this time some bigger fish moved in. Crappies up to 12" an plenty of hand sized gills. Still no perch yet but that have to be close.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Saugeyefisher said:


> This is always one of my favorite subjects to follow this time of year. I have a couple spots in mind off my home lake near Columbus,just never timed it right.
> I did happen to hit the main branch of a creek saterday before last. When the saugeye fishing is slow I have a slack water spot with some scattered tree trunks and a few weeds and rocks scattered through out it. In the past I normally just keep my self busy here with dink gills,crappie,an bass but this time some bigger fish moved in. Crappies up to 12" an plenty of hand sized gills. Still no perch yet but that have to be close.
> View attachment 484932
> View attachment 484933


Where we go,,, perch are first,,, first open water. Then dink male craps & gills. Then fat egg-full crappies heading up into the weeds. Then W perch & W bass.
Only Rubber? Then Maybe try pink,,, 
& definitely try a piece of worm,,, we usually catch more perch with worms. 
Slip float it straight down so it touches the bottom,,, out & around close to those snags.

Trout Magnet 50 pc. Body Packs - TROUT MAGNET 

& definitely, try their gold head jig. It's a proven thing at Pymi. ;>)
This pic of whites is just after the perch.
I won't show you the coolers of perch & specs,,, make youn's too sick. lmbo,,,


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Doboy said:


> Where we go,,, perch are first,,, first open water. Then dink male craps & gills. Then fat egg-full crappies heading up into the weeds. Then W perch & W bass.
> Only Rubber? Then Maybe try pink,,,
> & definitely try a piece of worm,,, we usually catch more perch with worms.
> Slip float it straight down so it touches the bottom,,, out & around close to those snags.
> ...


Hey you need to take me creek perchin!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I sent Doboy a pm about creek perchies...no response, which I guess I totally understand with how people spot burn nowadays, but alot of guys I've met here have my cell number and we exchange information monthly. It's a close knit group that appreciates each other, as most of us are busy professionals without alot of free time.. like we used to have to go explore. One of these days I'll stumble into some nice perch...only time will dictate when. Lol


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Lol doboy owes me i shared a special recipe with him!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Its pretty explanatory though just gotta hit the lakes with perch in them just not ladue cuz they are all finger size


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

allwayzfishin said:


> I sent Doboy a pm about creek perchies...no response, which I guess I totally understand with how people spot burn nowadays, but alot of guys I've met here have my cell number and we exchange information monthly. It's a close knit group that appreciates each other, as most of us are busy professionals without alot of free time.. like we used to have to go explore. One of these days I'll stumble into some nice perch...only time will dictate when. Lol



I didn't jump on your PM,,, 'cause YOU didn't invite me to FLORIDA!!! HA! ;>)
I have 3 friends who (winter) live down there,,, & non of them FISH!

I NEED to get back down THERE,,, somehow. (or back to NC OBX,,, like any kind of 'salt')


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

WE HIT 4 DIFFERENT CREEKS YESTERDAY afternoon till dark. drove around 50 miles!
*2 PERCH, just before dark! That's it.*
We had jigs, bare hooks & rubber, worms & creek chubs,,, alive & cut bait,,, float'n & drag'n,,, every way possible.

I have no idea why,,,,, maybe the water was TOO LOW!? :<(

Maybe the 'WORM' MOON?


----------



## ScumFrog (Feb 27, 2006)

Crazy!! Wonder what the water temps were in your spots. Maybe they either haven’t arrived or finished and left lol.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

It’s possible some of the perch already dumped their eggs. Ice has been off awhile, temp’s have been warmer. Maybe this rain will bring some in, I’m sure they don’t spawn all at once. On the chagrin yesterday the water temps was 54.7, so small streams are right up there to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

I tried Thursday with nothing to show for it. Hit several spots on mosquito and nothing. Seen some fish moving in the shallows and brush. But not a bite. I tried everything live and plastic.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

ScumFrog said:


> Crazy!! Wonder what the water temps were in your spots. Maybe they either haven’t arrived or finished and left lol.




After hitting all of our Mahoning River spots, We actually ended up at your spot. (thanks) I walked around asking for you. lol,, you weren't there! ;>)

3 locals came & went. Nothing hitting. The white bearded guy, who looked like he knew what he was fishing for,,,, said what you said,,,, "caught a bunch 3-4 days ago,,, when the water was higher".
Like I said, we only caught 2, just before dark. I had the only keeper, still full of eggs.
Orange hair jig & piece of worm under a bobber. Drift down tapping the bottom, slow crank up & blam. 
Farther down along higher bank. ;>)

Think I'll call some of my friends now,,, see how they did along the Pa line.

SHOULD'A WENT DOWN THE RIVER!


----------



## ScumFrog (Feb 27, 2006)

Yea when the water is low it’s slooow. I do my best constantly switching up between worm on bottom. Jig twister tipped with worm and even a bobber and pin min tipped with worm just barely ticking bottom if at all. Last year I stuck it out all day but came home with 25 nice ones. Lots of throw backs.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

It's pretty safe to say if the weathered old guy with a long white beard isn't catching fish it just ain't happening . It doesn't matter where you are , or what your fishing for.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Carpn said:


> It's pretty safe to say if the *weathered old guy with a long white beard isn't catching fish it just ain't happening* . It doesn't matter where you are , or what your fishing for.



LMBO,,,, Did you ever see MY long white beard?
You gotta be talking 'bout me,,,,,, ;>)


----------



## robertwyochik (11 mo ago)

Saw your long red nose Pinnochio!


----------

